# General > Business >  Bubbles Car Valeting Service

## GuitarHero

New business started at Lochshell where the old filling station was, Bubbles Car Valeting Service - go along and get your car washed to a high standard, get your engine cleaned, inside of cars cleaned and hoovered out and do all types of vehicles. Reasonable prices, friendly service. Tel no: 07796010931 for more information. OPEN TIMES OR 9.30T07.00

----------


## Kathy@watten

When you say reasonable...what do you mean? what sort of prices...might help drum up some clients....

----------


## GuitarHero

> When you say reasonable...what do you mean? what sort of prices...might help drum up some clients....


 £5 pound for a wash and dry

----------


## upolian

Sounds good  :Grin:

----------


## ciderally

did notice it as i passed tonight...will give it a go ...good idea...and good luck

----------


## sweetpea

What time do you close? Desperately needing my car cleaned but can only come after work ::

----------


## GuitarHero

> what time do you close? Desperately needing my car cleaned but can only come after work


 7.00 clock

----------


## Violetsky

Can I please ask what is there to do while you wait for your car to be beautified?

----------


## stekar

Noticed it too on my way past. Hope it does well!

----------


## kitty

> Can I please ask what is there to do while you wait for your car to be beautified?


 
Perhaps a nice coffee machine for the customers while they wait like the one below.... I can help with one of them if you're interested  :Smile: 

Also have several other types of coffee machines to suit whatever you'd be looking for

----------


## phil1958

good luck to you guys with ur new venture i hope the public help you and the council dont try and hold you back cos they dont like to see anyone sucseed also hear you will be doing underseal for cars too that i would be intrested in getting done with the amount of salt we get on our roads in winter ...anyway good luck ... ::

----------


## Thumper

Out of curiousity what products do you use? Also do you use a powerwasher and sponge etc? Thanks x

----------


## carasmam

How long would it take, roughly, for a wash and hoover ?  :Grin:

----------


## BO-PEEP

How much for undersealing? hope you do well :Smile:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

We had some friends up for a few days this last week and we drove past when they where doing the signage for it.

My friend was saying that he had his car, ( large Toyota Yute), done before they came up from the Midlands, and his vehicle is usually filthy because he is a builder and they keep horses.

He couldn't believe it when five Peruvian looking guys took at it for about an hour to do a full valet, inside and out for fifteen pounds. 
He was delighted with the job they did, but it took them another half an hour to find his keys that they misplaced. (they found them down the back of the rear seats).

Good luck to these people that are opening this type of business all over the UK, but I wonder how long it will be before our lazy brethren will complain about foreigners taking our jobs.

----------


## Doolally

> £5 pound for a wash and dry


Is that all you do?  How about a full price list? 

How much for a full valet?

----------


## poppett

We were at Bubbles today and most impressed with the set-up.   Mini valet done in about 45minutes, and some more detailed bits to be done next time when they are fully mobile and can come to Thurso.

I dropped hints about a drinks machine and some comfy couches but go prepared on a fine day with a camping chair and a picnic!

We went into Wick with one car whilst the other was being attended to, then swapped and went to Wickers World for a late lunch when the muckier one was being treated.

Got some flyers:-

Wash and Dry for a car is £5, Van £6, and 4x4 is £6

plus windows cleaned inside, door jambs cleaned and tyres dressed £7.50

plus dashboard and vinyls, rubbish removed and ashtrays cleaned, interior vacuum, seats, carpets, boots, mud flaps, wheel arches, tyres and alloys cleaned and dressed £17.50 ..... this is called a Mini Valet

plus T-cut bodywork where needed, tar spots removed, de-grease engine bay, under bonnet and component parts £30......this is a Full Valet

Engine bay cleaned as a separate job £9.


Good luck with the venture, and hope the mobile at home service takes off too.

----------


## Fran

Have they closed down again. Have been several times in the past week but no one there?

----------

